# Precision Power PCX-2200



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

This is my PPI PCX-2200. Very good condition. Better than average specs. Class a/b goodness, 800w x 1 @ 4 ohms bridged. 

Precision Power PPI PCX-2200 Old School Car Amplifier 800 Watt Audiophile SQ | eBay


----------

